# Smoking while on the juice



## NorthQ (Dec 8, 2004)

Just wonder how bad it is to smoke during a cycle.. I have stopped drinking completely (except one day last week..) but I smoke like 10-15 a day.


----------



## shamrock10 (Dec 8, 2004)

I asked that question before...they told be it DOES NOT cancel your workout, but it does slow the oxygen to your muscles or something like that...


----------



## NorthQ (Dec 8, 2004)

So it doesnt affect mucle growth much then.. good, because I dont think Im able to stop smoking AND drinking at the same time 

I dont smoke 1hour before and after workouts so the weins doesnt get smaller.


----------



## heavy (Dec 8, 2004)

It affects muscle growth to a tremendous degree. I quit last year, and have gained great since. Before, my gains were slow and small. Bro, IMO, if your gonna inject illegal hormones into your body, get your shit together and quit smoking, Thats my 2cc's.


----------



## Parker123 (Dec 8, 2004)

Smoking and weight training is like having sex with a fat chick....you just shouldnt do it.  If you cant quit at least try to wean off.  Sooner or later you got to quit anyway. :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:  :smoker:


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 8, 2004)

stop immediately. Weight loss and muscle atrophy is associated with smoking.


----------



## Aratesticle (Dec 9, 2004)

The only good thing I have heard is that nicotine has some antiestrogenic properties. I use this excuse with myself because I dip Skoal...lol....I really did hear that though.


----------



## Aratesticle (Dec 9, 2004)

P>S> smoking constricts blood vessels, now if taking high amounts of gear with water retention, increased blood pressure, why make the situation worse?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 9, 2004)

Limit your alcohol intake as well.  I havent had more than 10 beers in the past 2 months....i usually have 10 beers a weekend......and i'm glad i'm a non smoker.....if you're doing steroids, you should be dedicated enough to have a great diet and lifestyle to make the most of your cycle, if not, you shouldnt be jucing in the first place.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree with all of the statements above. Smoking does not fit with this lifestyle. My father died from emphyzema. He was diagnosed at 38 years old and wouldn't quit smoking. He passed away when he was 57.
Having said all that, is there anyone old enough here to remember Gunnar Rosbo? 

Check this link out. http://www.larrymccusker.com/rosbo.html

He was a bodybuilder back in the late 70's early 80's and he smoked like a chimney. He's the only bodybuilder I ever saw in Muscle & Fitness smoking a cigarette.


----------



## tee (Dec 9, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I agree with all of the statements above. Smoking does not fit with this lifestyle. My father died from emphyzema. He was diagnosed at 38 years old and wouldn't quit smoking. He passed away when he was 57.
> Having said all that, is there anyone old enough here to remember Gunnar Rosbo?
> 
> Check this link out. http://www.larrymccusker.com/rosbo.html
> ...



I remember him well. In fact, I just threw out my old M&F mags last year from that era. I guess I should have sold them for some $$$ on ebay.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 9, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> I remember him well. In fact, I just threw out my old M&F mags last year from that era. I guess I should have sold them for some $$$ on ebay.


Man, if I could only get the money back that I wasted on bodybuilding magazines. I could probably afford a GH cycle.
I even wrote them a letter years ago telling them how I follow all of their advice and how hard I worked out, but I wasn't seeing the progress that they were making. 
I got a letter back, supposedly signed by Cory Everson, telling me to keep working out and keep reading Muscle and Fitness and I would eventually reach my goals. 
I never bought another mag after that. Lying bitch should have told me they were all jacked up on roids.


----------



## mer707 (Dec 9, 2004)

Why hinder your gains at all? Quit the drinking/smoking at least during your cycle, it's a waste of time and money bro.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 9, 2004)

great point about the gear and water retention upping your blood pressure.  Really think about it....the smoking has probably already damaged your lungs the drinking put some damage to your liver....both of which you need especially on gear.  We don't do gear to be recreational we do it for whatever reasons but you definitly can't mix the good and the bad.


----------



## NorthQ (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, Im gaining like hell from the cycle Im on right now so it cant be THAT bad? checked today, im up 31lbs allready, 5th wk. 

But i`ll try to cut down on the smoking, just so damn hard to quit completely!! I manage to stay away from drugs`n booze, aside from 1-2 beer to the dinner friday/saturdays


----------



## dugie82 (Dec 9, 2004)

Now you're going to say you SMOKE as well?

northQ put up or shut up man.


----------



## Newbi (Jun 8, 2013)

If I have 300mg of deca and 150mg of tren and I use 2ml a week how long will these two last me. New to this thanks


----------



## ericraven (Jun 8, 2013)

NorthQ said:


> Well, Im gaining like hell from the cycle Im on right now so it cant be THAT bad? checked today, im up 31lbs allready, 5th wk.
> 
> But i`ll try to cut down on the smoking, just so damn hard to quit completely!! I manage to stay away from drugs`n booze, aside from 1-2 beer to the dinner friday/saturdays



31 lbs in 5 weeks. Really? You must be blown up like a baloon with water cause thats all it is. Just saying.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 8, 2013)

Newbi said:


> If I have 300mg of deca and 150mg of tren and I use 2ml a week how long will these two last me. New to this thanks



Why would you bump an 8 year old thread for a question that does not even pertain to the topic? You need to start reading and stop posting!


----------



## paak (Jun 8, 2013)

Smoking is terrible period.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 8, 2013)

Newbi said:


> If I have 300mg of deca and 150mg of tren and I use 2ml a week how long will these two last me. New to this thanks



Also if you can't do basic math- then gear isn't for you.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nevermind.  Just saw this thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Newbi (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry like I said, new to this so any advice anyone can give would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## odin (Jun 9, 2013)

Newbi said:


> Sorry like I said, new to this so any advice anyone can give would be appriciated. Thanks



When you have a question you should always start a new thread. Plenty of people here to help point you in the right direction.

First thing I would suggest though is reading through the stickies at the top of this forum. Those will give you a pretty good understanding of what you are looking for.

Also when you do decide that you have a question that you cannot find the answer through searching, make sure to include your states, cycle history and everything else that would make it easier for people to help you out.

This site has everything you could need to help you from aas usage, training, diet, etc. A lot of old school vets here that have been there and done that!


----------



## DNukem (Jun 12, 2013)

I smoke tons of pot (not cigs). And its helped me grow lol, from eating.

Don't listen to a lot of the hype, ive slammed 4 beers before a workout and was my strongest, a little drunk but for sure strong as a bull.. Carbs and calories.. As far as cigs, idk cause i don't smoke them, but I do tobacco dip so im assuming that's the same thing.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Ever watch ballet ? Go backstage and see most of those dancers power smoke a pack and head back on stage for more cardio.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2013)

Lol. This thread is off kilter. when I ballet it's a good Cardio sesson cause its tough on my feet.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not good for you .Does not let you dig as deep into the two large groups legs/back . Mike mentzer smoked like a chimmny . several european pros as well. Smoking cigs sucks. T


----------



## bltchemistry (Jun 14, 2013)

since this thread was started, e-cigarettes have come out. Thats the only thing tha helped me to quit smoking


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 14, 2013)

9$ pack out NW !  That's a bottle of prop!


----------

